# my water broke at 24 weeks share your stories please. Update



## momof2bb

My water broke 38 hours ago at 24+3 weeks. I'm at the hospital. I had the corticoides and the magnesium, under antibiotics... The monitor showed a good heart beat for more than 30 hours... I don't have a lot of contractions...
So I don't know how long can I keep my baby in uteri?
Share your stories Please. I'm scared but ready for whatever happens. The Dr have been great so far.
thanks...


Update: 24 June 20011
Our Tiny 1.5lbs baby girl was born yesterday morning and is in the NICU. She is stable. 

Thanks to all your advices and experience. I can say I was better prepare to this although it's still overwhelming ...
I wish health to all your little one.:hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

I had my DS @ 25+3 we spent 15 weeks in hospital, your in the right place and you got the steroids so that is good. I hope you LO stays baking for a while longer.


----------



## 25weeker

I went into labour at 25+2 due to infection after dilating at 21 weeks and having an emergency stitch. I had twin girls but one passed away after one day as her lungs weren't developed enough. My other daughter spent 100 rollercoaster days in neonatal. She is now 17 months actual / 13 1/2 months corrected and is doing well.

The Nicu I was in a woman had laser treatment for ttts at 19 weeks which caused her waters to break. She gave birth at 28 weeks.

I hope you manage to stay cooking for a few more weeks.

Xx


----------



## freddiesmum

Hey hun, my waters broke at 23+4 with my lo, i h
ad steroids for his lungs, antibiotics to reduce risk of infection and was monitored with regular scans. Amazingly he hung in for four weeks and was born at 27+4 but that had nothing to do with my waters, i was bleeding heavily, had blood clots, low blood presire and lo suffered fetal bradicardia. It is possible, altho ur waters have broke, ur lo can hang in a while longer. 
Fingers crossed baby stays put xxx


----------



## takingforever

My waters went at 22 weeks had steroids at 24 weeks but my lil man had to be delivered at 27+4 due to me bleeding, low blood pressure and being annemic (sp) Hope your lil one stays put a bit longer x


----------



## AP

:hugs: I hope baby stays put and is safe for now. I cant speak for us as my waters didnt go but i have a 27+4 weeker too. :hugs:`


----------



## momof2bb

Thanks you so much ladies...

Thank to you too Freddiesmum. As I said I want to be ready to what ever comes my way... good or bad. I'm sure the medical personal is doing their best I believe in them and I hope for the best.

Thanks you so much ladies...


----------



## Dasy25

Sending you vibes to help bubba cook for longer. :hugs: Every day makes a difference at this rate. I started to bleed at 23+3 (i was dilated with bulging membranes), received steroids and put on antbiotics. During the two weeks in hospital i continued to dilate and lose fluid. I managed to hang on till 25+4 before giving birth. She spent 16weeks in hospital. Ella's now almost 10months actual and doing great. You are in the best place. x


----------



## bob2331

Hey,

My waters broke at 20 weeks, all the water around twin 1 and some of twin's. Connor was born at 21 weeks and sadly only survieved for 2 and a half hours but Harry held on until he was 24weeks. I was given the steriods at 23 +6 and had antibitoics but i became very ill and thats why Harry was born.

Harry spent 102 in hospital and is now 14 months actual / 10 months corrected and is doing great, he does have some issues with his lungs but he is doing amazing as i am sure that your little one will do xx


----------



## AUGmum

My water broke 8 weeks ago at 24 plus 5. My lil one is doing the best she can given the circumstances. I am praying that your lil one stays as long as possible.


----------



## momplus2

i had preterm labour at 25 week and didn't know what the hell it was. now a little detail i lived in Quebec at the time and the nearest hospital was an hour away with not the right equipment . anyways on my 31 week check up i was 3 cm dilated so they rushed me to the hospital to try to keep it under control. my soon to be husband had to go back home an hour aways to grab me some of my things and with in a half our of him leaving the said they had to put me on a plan asap to Quebec city. there was no getting hold of my husband so while i was waiting for the plane to come in i was freaking. just as they were about to take me away my husband finally showed up very confused. anyways they wouldn't let him come with me due to lack of room..soon to find out there was plenty of room. so when i got there of course no one spoke any english and it would take my husband 4 days to get to quebec city due to finding any money that he could cuz we had non. so he drove 7 hours and thankfully my little guys was still in lol. and he spoke some french thank god. It was the longest 4 days of my life! anyways they couldn't stop me from having the baby any longer so they asked me if i wanted the epideral i said hell ya and the doctor that came in to give me the epideral and im not kidding you looked like Doc from back to the future. i was scared. when he was preping me he pretended to be a tiger scratching at my back because i had a tiger tattoo on my lower back and it hurt like bloody hell. anyways 45 mins later i had my little man (had 5 student doctors staring at my woohoo the whole time) and he was 32 weeks 4 lbs 2 ounces. they had him at that hospital for 3 days in an incubator then sent and a calcium needle in the top of his head then sent us home for another 1-2 weeks. needless to say he was doing great thanks to those shots that they give you to develop the longs quicker. threes my story lol . im pretty sure your baby will be safe i think the safe mark is like 25 weeks or somewhere around there. so you try to keep that baby in as long as possible and let us know what happens :)


----------



## PrincessPea

Hey,

I hope your LO stays cooking for as long as possible. You are definitely in the best place.

I cant help with the waters breaking etc as my LO was born prem due to PE. However she was born at 24+4. We spent a day short of 13 weeks in the NICU. She is now 9 months actual, 5.5 months corrected and is doing great.

xx


----------



## momof2bb

Update: 24 June 20011
Our Tiny 1.5lbs baby girl was born yesterday morning and is in the NICU. She is stable.

Thanks to all your advices and experience. I can say I was better prepare to this although it's still overwhelming ...
I wish health to all your little one.


----------



## freddiesmum

Congratulations mumofbb xx wots ur little girls name? Good to hear she is stable
Love and wishes xxx


----------



## momof2bb

no name yet but working on it today...
Thanks


----------



## AP

Congratulations and a good weight! :hugs:


----------



## AUGmum

congratulations dear on the birth of ur little princess. I had a little girl born 2 months ago and weight 1 pound 6 and we are still on the NICU journey. Reach out if u need to talk. All the best and ur lil girl is in my prayers.


----------



## mummyvikki

Congratulations that's a nice weight :) Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Girlfactory

Hi :)

I had twin Girls at 23W 6D. They were just two months old the other day.
I hope your little one is going well, I hope you all have a smooth journey in the NICU I've found alot of support talking to mums of preemies, there will be alot running through your mind all at once and it can be very overwhelming.

Take Care. Best of Luck.


----------



## PrincessPea

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! xx


----------



## EmSmith1980

Huge congrats on your little princess. Keep us updated on her progress when you can. xx


----------



## suefos3

Your story sounds so very familiar! It is my story only a few months later! I delivered at 25 week 3 days back in March. After 118 long days in the NICU, I finally was able to bring my son home. He has been home for just over a week and is doing well! We had to adjust his formula a few times but all in all he is doing great. 
It will be a long road with many ups and downs. Hopefully more ups than downs. In the end, your little girl will be just who she is meant to be! Remember to take time for yourself! 
Please feel free to keep in touch! I'd love to hear how your little one is doing!


----------

